# 1DX - issues in low light at reception / Edit..use expansion pts, problem solved



## mjcphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi gang,

I've been a follower of Canon Rumors updates for years, but this is my first time posting in the forum.

I recently purchased the 1DX. Let me first say that Canon has done a nice job making improvements over the 1D MK4. The A/I servo is incredibly accurate, and in well light back lit situations the camera is spot on! 

However, I shot a wedding reception in relatively low light this past weekend and I had trouble both acquiring focus at times and with images that were out of focus (after focus had been confirmed). Assist beam was on and hoods removed when using longer lenses. I normally shoot and ISO 400 - 640 and drop my shutter down to 1/15 and I'm just below the room light controlling what freezes as always. In this case I was at 800ISO at a 1/15...so it was definitely darker than average. Prior to the reception (low light situation), the camera and focus performed flawlessly!

I had a similar experience with the 1D MK4, along with many other issues. CPS couldn't fix it on a couple of attempts so it went back. I've been with the 1D MK3's since early 2007. While they have their own issues (minor), during an indoor wedding reception they can acquire and be extremely accurate with focus when using an on camera Canon flash (fill / with assist beam) and triggering a Q flash as my main light (most of the time). 99% of the time I nail the shot. This was not the case with the 1DX. Any others out there experience this as well?

I should also point out that outdoors, the 1DX has performed flawlessly! Focus is spot on 99% or more of the time. I tracked a couple crossing the street in A/I servo at 1/500 at 2.8 with a 135 F2.0 lens and every single shot was amazingly sharp!

I'm hoping this will be a firmware update? Or is a short coming and/or trade off of the sensor used? Thinking I'm going to use my MKIII for the reception shots in lower light situations going forward.

thanks,
Michael


----------



## Studio1930 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*

I noticed that my 1DX was able to find focus in very low light when in one shot mode but not in AI servo mode. Then I noticed that my 1D4 did the same thing and the 1DX was about 1/2 to 1 stop better than the 1D4 in acquiring focus in low light in one shot mode.

Make sure you are in one shot mode if you are trying to do very low light shots with the 1DX. Test it in a dim hallway or something and you will see what I mean.


----------



## mjcphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*

Thanks, yes, all 2000 shots in one shot...I tried A/I servo a couple of times but to no avail...




Studio1930 said:


> I noticed that my 1DX was able to find focus in very low light when in one shot mode but not in AI servo mode. Then I noticed that my 1D4 did the same thing and the 1DX was about 1/2 to 1 stop better than the 1D4 in acquiring focus in low light in one shot mode.
> 
> Make sure you are in one shot mode if you are trying to do very low light shots with the 1DX. Test it in a dim hallway or something and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Studio1930 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*

Depends on the lens too. My 135 f/2 doesn't focus well in low light (even though it is f/2) and neither does my 85 f/1.2, but my 200 f/2 is crazy good in low light and the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II is pretty good too. The 200 f/2 is my go to lens for low light and gives me about 1 to 2 stops more low light focusing ability than my other lenses. I was surprised and happy when I first tested this.


----------



## mjcphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*



Studio1930 said:


> Depends on the lens too. My 135 f/2 doesn't focus well in low light (even though it is f/2) and neither does my 85 f/1.2, but my 200 f/2 is crazy good in low light and the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II is pretty good too. The 200 f/2 is my go to lens for low light and gives me about 1 to 2 stops more low light focusing ability than my other lenses. I was surprised and happy when I first tested this.



Agreed! The 135 is not the ideal lens for low light! Nor is the 70-200. The 24-70, to me has been the most reliable and good all around reception lens and it too was having trouble. Again, it was dark and there were room lights in the background as well as reception hall dance floor lights that would trigger occasionally. Like the mark4 I'm finding it has a touch of trouble when indoors with backlight (not nearly as much as my Mk4 body, but it's there).

I shot a wedding a week ago, I was shooting at 500 and 640 later when the lights went down...the room was a little brighter and I didn't notice the out of focus issue...focus acquisition wasn't quite on par with the mark3....man I wish this wasn't the case! Again, in lighter settings it's always on! And I use the focusing grid that's designed for 2.8 and wider apertures.


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*

If i may chime in... please correct me if i'm wrong.. but you got your 1dx, a flash on/off camera, and super telephoto lenses shooting in a dark room at the reception? 

IF this is correct, did you notice the AF assist beam/grid going off? That would be my first place to look... In one shot, your flash should be using the AF assist light, assuming that you are using a canon compatible flash. I'm assuming you are using flash as i'm sure even you would know that 1/15 would have no shot in hell in freezing motion. Secondly, did you notice any part of the scene in focus and check that the ambient was too high? I had a second shooter screw the pooch for me at a wedding reception recently... He had the ambient exposure too high, almost at perfect exposure but way too slow of a shutter, and then he had flash, but he couldn't figure out why the scene was OOF. The shutter needed to kill enough ambient so the flash exposure can stand out and look "sharp" and not blend in too much with the blurry exposure for the ambient. When I shot my last reception, it was in a convention room... they killed all house lights after dinner and had these horrid neon trim lights that went around the room. With my 5d3 and 580 and 430, i had to rely on the assist lights of my flashes to get any focus and exposure and didn't have any problems. I believe i was at ISO 2000-2500, F4 and 1/200 give or take... Background was typically 2 stops under on portraits and when I did more overall shots with the flash pumping out more light, it looked pretty decent. If I missed the point and or didn't get your situation correctly, feel free to let me know so I can help you more.


----------



## Robert Welch (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*

I have the 5DmkIII, which has similar AF system to the 1Dx as I understand, and have had some issues acquiring good focus in very low light (the emphasis on 'very low'), along the lines of what you have reported. Others I've seen have reported this issue with the 5DmkIII as well, some have remarked that the 5DmkII had much better low light focus when using just the center focus point on that camera.

I also have the 1DmkIII and agree it does an excellent job with low light focus acquisition, better than the 5DmkIII. One thing I notice with the 5DmkIII is it seems to hesitate to engage the AF in low light situation, when you press the button nothing happens for awhile, as if it is processing the information before it starts activating the focus mechanism.

Don't know the 1Dx focus issue you are reporting is related to the similar 5DmkIII issue I've seen, but hopefully performance of both cameras will be improved, ideally with a frimware update.


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*



Robert Welch said:


> I have the 5DmkIII, which has similar AF system to the 1Dx as I understand, and have had some issues acquiring good focus in very low light (the emphasis on 'very low'), along the lines of what you have reported. Others I've seen have reported this issue with the 5DmkIII as well, some have remarked that the 5DmkII had much better low light focus when using just the center focus point on that camera.
> 
> I also have the 1DmkIII and agree it does an excellent job with low light focus acquisition, better than the 5DmkIII. One thing I notice with the 5DmkIII is it seems to hesitate to engage the AF in low light situation, when you press the button nothing happens for awhile, as if it is processing the information before it starts activating the focus mechanism.
> 
> Don't know the 1Dx focus issue you are reporting is related to the similar 5DmkIII issue I've seen, but hopefully performance of both cameras will be improved, ideally with a frimware update.



Are you using a flash for focus assist or just natural light? Natural light with no flash, it may be iffy if you're getting good focus in low light... but if you have flash and AF assist beam, you should be golden. I would assume the 1dx would be the same.


----------



## mjcphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*



Robert Welch said:


> I have the 5DmkIII, which has similar AF system to the 1Dx as I understand, and have had some issues acquiring good focus in very low light (the emphasis on 'very low'), along the lines of what you have reported. Others I've seen have reported this issue with the 5DmkIII as well, some have remarked that the 5DmkII had much better low light focus when using just the center focus point on that camera.
> 
> I also have the 1DmkIII and agree it does an excellent job with low light focus acquisition, better than the 5DmkIII. One thing I notice with the 5DmkIII is it seems to hesitate to engage the AF in low light situation, when you press the button nothing happens for awhile, as if it is processing the information before it starts activating the focus mechanism.
> 
> Don't know the 1Dx focus issue you are reporting is related to the similar 5DmkIII issue I've seen, but hopefully performance of both cameras will be improved, ideally with a frimware update.



Thanks for the constructive input Robert! Yes, it's in very low reception hall light. Nice to hear you agree with my overall review of the 1D MK3 in these settings. It would be incredible if a firmware update could fix this, b/c outside of this situation it's incredible!


----------



## mjcphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*



awinphoto said:


> Robert Welch said:
> 
> 
> > I have the 5DmkIII, which has similar AF system to the 1Dx as I understand, and have had some issues acquiring good focus in very low light (the emphasis on 'very low'), along the lines of what you have reported. Others I've seen have reported this issue with the 5DmkIII as well, some have remarked that the 5DmkII had much better low light focus when using just the center focus point on that camera.
> ...



Sorry, I misunderstood your comment...yes, I'm using a flash with assist beam. And you're right, without a flash at 1/15, not a shot in hell! Now I'm with you!!!


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*



mjcphoto said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > If i may chime in... please correct me if i'm wrong.. but you got your 1dx, a flash on/off camera, and super telephoto lenses shooting in a dark room at the reception?
> ...



All things in consideration if you have a method and all of a sudden, it's not working with the 1dx, it could be the 1dx... I will say what AF mode are you using? Single point, AF expansion, zone? Secondly, I know lots of 1d users and 5d2 users who are having troubles with the 5d3 and 1dx AF and losing track where their AF point is focusing on... If you are shooting all 61 point zone, that could be a problem as well... If your flash is working correctly and your subject is just plain OOF despite usage of flash, I would check your set up in a controlled environment... dark room, Manichean, and see if you can get in focus images with your current set up and exposure... perhaps your camera/lens needs calibrated... if it cant get focus in a controlled environment, then let canon fix it.


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*



mjcphoto said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Robert Welch said:
> ...



No worries... I know how frustrating it is when your gear isn't working... As i mentioned in my other post... perhaps run a few calculated controlled tests... see if your camera can get focused... Also on another thought, I heard if you have spot focus for example, it will rarely move off that point so if your shooting a dancing couple for instance and depending on the AF scenario you set it at, if your subject jumps off that point momentarily, if could be enough to lose focus are start looking for a new focus just like that... AF expansion will get the initial point but will jump from point to point within it's expansion... zone will look for anything within the zone... etc... Just stuff to consider... The 7d/5d3/1dx, the latter two especially with the scenarios, are especially more tricky to learn and master... but i'd check that.. run controlled tests... if all else fails and it still wont work, then send the camera back.


----------



## mjcphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*

Yeah, I have my focus grid set up to show just the points that work with 2.8F lenses and wider. So, focus is accurate when using those points. 

I almost always manually select my point and I'm in one shot mode. Over the years I've trained myself to focus on contrasting clothing or lighter parts of my subject when in low light situations. Like I said, the 1D Mark3, no problem....the 1DX...in low light...it's having problems!

When it was acquiring quickly in low light, it would look great on the screen after taking the shot. But, I have the zoom set to zoom at 100% to the focus point used so I can check and I was missing many that were supposedly in focus (and yes, with a Canon flash / 600 or 580EX, assist beam, under the metered light, etc). 

A little frustrating b/c I thought I found the holy grail of cameras!!! I have a work around (MK3 for the low lit reception halls), but after waiting years for this camera, I feel like I should be able to use it in all situations. You know???


----------



## Robert Welch (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*

I have been using a 580exII with AF assist beam on, and encountered some AF difficulty in low light. I've also tried turning the beam of, which didn't seem to help. I mostly use expanded-spot focusing in single shot mode, I will do more controlled testing in different modes to see if I can get better results in some other configuration. I am normally using the 24-105L on this camera, which isn't the best lens for low light AF. My work around is similar, I switch to a 7D for reception photos typically (would use the 1D3, but it hurts my hand to carry it around all night, which is why I was so happy when the 5D3 was released).


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*

in low light i have found the expanded af works better if spot focus is giving trouble you know the mode with the 8 af assist points enabled. this is on a 5d mk3 though also has anyone else noticed how good at focusing the 16-35 f2.8L ii is in very ow light?
its very snappy


----------



## mjcphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*



wickidwombat said:


> in low light i have found the expanded af works better if spot focus is giving trouble you know the mode with the 8 af assist points enabled. this is on a 5d mk3 though also has anyone else noticed how good at focusing the 16-35 f2.8L ii is in very ow light?
> its very snappy



Thanks, I'll try that out! So, did you notice it had trouble in low light with spot focus?


----------



## opiuman (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*

This is known! Spot AF is slower in low light than other modes period I believe AND in the 5D3 manual on page 77 (also somewhere in 1DX since same AF system) it states

With Single-point Spot AF, focusing with the Speedlite's AF-assist beam may be difficult
If the camera cannot focus with the EOS-dedicated Speedlite's AF-assist beam, set the AF area selection mode to SINGLE-point AF (Manual selection) and select the center AF point to focus.

EDIT: It does take longer. In the 1DX AF Setting Guidebook on page 27 it says

As [Single-point Spot AF] only focuses on one very small area, it is not really suited to capturing fast moving subjects when set to AI Servo AF and may take longer to focus than other AF area selection modes.


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*



mjcphoto said:


> Yeah, I have my focus grid set up to show just the points that work with 2.8F lenses and wider. So, focus is accurate when using those points.
> 
> I almost always manually select my point and I'm in one shot mode. Over the years I've trained myself to focus on contrasting clothing or lighter parts of my subject when in low light situations. Like I said, the 1D Mark3, no problem....the 1DX...in low light...it's having problems!
> 
> ...



I fully understand... As mentioned before, perhaps check what AF scenario you are set at... If you get good focus in good light but bad, and AF assist doesn't help much, that would be tough... with your telephotos, I would assume you are at some distance from your subject you are photographing, am I correct? I would play with expansion modes, that's what I use... with single spot if your subject move off it, or if the camera perceives it to do so, then it could start hunting for a new AF, especially since it doesn't have any are to track the movement... AF expansion could give you that little bit of leadway should the subject move. If that doesn't help, and the AF scenario is about right, then feel free to call Canon or send it in. If you have CPS, you could call their hotline number and they can talk you through all scenarios and see if they can figure it out. Hope that helps.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*



mjcphoto said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > in low light i have found the expanded af works better if spot focus is giving trouble you know the mode with the 8 af assist points enabled. this is on a 5d mk3 though also has anyone else noticed how good at focusing the 16-35 f2.8L ii is in very ow light?
> ...


yes i did ive always only used spot focus in the past so now im still learning this new af system i think once i fully understand it that it will be amazing, i love the on demand ai servo with the dof preview button too one addition to this that woud be nice would be to preconfigure a particular af mode to be linked to it so you can be in singe shoot spot af and press the button and get ai servo and say expanded or zone af


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*



wickidwombat said:


> ...i love the on demand ai servo with the dof preview button too one addition to this that woud be nice would be to preconfigure a particular af mode to be linked to it so you can be in singe shoot spot af and press the button and get ai servo and say expanded or zone af


wickidwombat, 

You can do some of what you're looking for. I don't want to interfere with this thread, so I'll just post a link if you're interested: 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8585.0

Michael, I hope you work out your low light focusing issues.

Good Luck,
Rich


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*

In low light I definitely never try to spot focus, ever, in any situation. I've found it just doesn't make that much difference in most, not all, but most, situations. I've had fantastic luck with the 5D Mark III in very low light, I just haven't tried the 1DX there yet.


----------



## mjcphoto (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*

Thanks guys! I just played around with expansion and it seems like it does the trick just fine!

I guess I was so used to single point selection with my previous 1D's (and it worked all the time), that I never went there. I'm also a control freak (I'm sure many others here are as well) and love control of my point. That said, looks like I'll have even more control in using expansion in lower light or backlit situations indoors as well. Thanks so much!

I love that you can pull up a Custom Function within the modes. Dig the fact that it remembers where your focus point was when you go from landscape to portrait...makes formals a breeze! Okay, it is the holy grail!!!


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*



mjcphoto said:


> However, I shot a wedding reception in relatively low light this past weekend and I had trouble both acquiring focus at times and with images that were out of focus (after focus had been confirmed).





mjcphoto said:


> Dig the fact that it remembers where your focus point was when you go from landscape to portrait...makes formals a breeze! Okay, it is the holy grail!!!



Hi Michael,

I'm glad you found a solution, I just wanted to make sure that you're aware of the Auto-Focus Micro-Adjustment bug, which occurs when you have your AF point linked to portrait or landscape orientation, and then the AFMA settings for your lens doesn't take affect. Since you said that you locked focus on a few shots and they were still OOF, I just wanted to make sure that you were aware of the bug.

Rich


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*



mjcphoto said:


> Thanks guys! I just played around with expansion and it seems like it does the trick just fine!
> 
> I guess I was so used to single point selection with my previous 1D's (and it worked all the time), that I never went there. I'm also a control freak (I'm sure many others here are as well) and love control of my point. That said, looks like I'll have even more control in using expansion in lower light or backlit situations indoors as well. Thanks so much!
> 
> I love that you can pull up a Custom Function within the modes. Dig the fact that it remembers where your focus point was when you go from landscape to portrait...makes formals a breeze! Okay, it is the holy grail!!!


The AF points are smaller due to their being 61 of them, so using the AF assist points makes a bit of sense. I had trouble with my 5D MK III in low light, that might fix it as well.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*



mjcphoto said:


> Thanks guys! I just played around with expansion and it seems like it does the trick just fine!
> 
> I guess I was so used to single point selection with my previous 1D's (and it worked all the time), that I never went there. I'm also a control freak (I'm sure many others here are as well) and love control of my point. That said, looks like I'll have even more control in using expansion in lower light or backlit situations indoors as well. Thanks so much!
> 
> I love that you can pull up a Custom Function within the modes. Dig the fact that it remembers where your focus point was when you go from landscape to portrait...makes formals a breeze! Okay, it is the holy grail!!!


Haha it makes me feel good to not be the only one that went through this!


----------



## M.ST (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*

Use the AF-point expansion instead of one single point. The 1D X performs very well under low lightning conditions.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*

You must have set the 1d X up wrong, because even if you have a magic 7d and 1d3, the X is still way better. But to use that supersmall spot af will be a poor choice for lowlight and without expansion points the iTR tracking doesn't work. I find the 1d X to be without question the best camera on every level ever produced. I shoot in 12800 f1,4 light with 1/80s and the exposure and af works fantastic!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*



Viggo said:


> You must have set the 1d X up wrong, because even if you have a magic 7d and 1d3, the X is still way better. But to use that supersmall spot af will be a poor choice for lowlight and without expansion points the iTR tracking doesn't work. I find the 1d X to be without question the best camera on every level ever produced. I shoot in 12800 f1,4 light with 1/80s and the exposure and af works fantastic!



+1 

I just had some professional 8 x 10 prints done with metallic luster with a 1DX and they look just as good as any 22mp photos I have taken with the 5D Mark III.


----------



## mjcphoto (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*



Viggo said:


> You must have set the 1d X up wrong, because even if you have a magic 7d and 1d3, the X is still way better. But to use that supersmall spot af will be a poor choice for lowlight and without expansion points the iTR tracking doesn't work. I find the 1d X to be without question the best camera on every level ever produced. I shoot in 12800 f1,4 light with 1/80s and the exposure and af works fantastic!



Actually, I set up a custom function group from the start to have the ability to turn and capture something on the fly (love that). And the standard back button focus lock using the asterisk like on all my other 1D bodies. I also set up the focusing points to just show the points that work best with F2.8 lenses and wider. So it's pretty dialed in.

I suppose I was just used to my 1D MKIII working in 1 point spot mode in extremely low light and nailing it. I reckon, going to a full frame makes things a bit difference since the sensor is much larger. The expansion points make a whole lot of sense now. Especially after playing around with it last night recreating the circumstances I was faced with at the wedding. Looks like it also helps having expansion on when shooting into extreme backlit situations. This camera totally rocks! 

Thanks again everyone! I'm digging the forum even more than the camera


----------



## mjcphoto (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*



wickidwombat said:


> mjcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys! I just played around with expansion and it seems like it does the trick just fine!
> ...



Yeah, just when you thought you knew it all...there is always something more to learn. thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## Bosman (Aug 15, 2012)

Spot focus never gets turned on unless i can't get something to work with fine details else the contrast area is too small to sample for the focus system to be used regularly. Single point Af is the standard i have used for years. Canon needs contrast for focus and you decrease it in spot focus mode but like an eye or a diamond or shooting through branches or something it is necessary to have that smaller sampling area so the camera doesn't lock on to the wrong subject. Maybe the fact that the contrast area has motion at really slow shutter speeds leaving it confused a bit but then the flash beam assist should solve that one. I rarely use 1/15 sec for anything unless i want ot create an effect anyway. There is a point where ambient and flash are competing and you will get oof if the shutter speed is too slow but then when its night you can freeze almost anything with flash. Its not good to gamble below 1/40th or 1/60 when balancing out the light, at least that is what i find. I haven't experimented with expanding focus points but for sports and i found the 4 pt expansion to be the best for my results.


----------



## mjcphoto (Aug 15, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Spot focus never gets turned on unless i can't get something to work with fine details else the contrast area is too small to sample for the focus system to be used regularly. Single point Af is the standard i have used for years. Canon needs contrast for focus and you decrease it in spot focus mode but like an eye or a diamond or shooting through branches or something it is necessary to have that smaller sampling area so the camera doesn't lock on to the wrong subject. Maybe the fact that the contrast area has motion at really slow shutter speeds leaving it confused a bit but then the flash beam assist should solve that one. I rarely use 1/15 sec for anything unless i want ot create an effect anyway. There is a point where ambient and flash are competing and you will get oof if the shutter speed is too slow but then when its night you can freeze almost anything with flash. Its not good to gamble below 1/40th or 1/60 when balancing out the light, at least that is what i find. I haven't experimented with expanding focus points but for sports and i found the 4 pt expansion to be the best for my results.



I guess I meant to say, single point mode (not spot). Single point works great in low like on the 1D Mark III, but I've now learned that the 1DX needs expansion points to assist. So far in tests it seems to work.
Regarding shutter speed during a reception with lighting (canon flash is fill on hot shoe/ quantum is triggered remotely as main light). If there are windows in the room and the sun has set (it's dark outside), I'm almost always at 1/25-1/15 shutter so long as I'm not detecting any light on the floor within the meter. This way you control what freezes with the flash, aside from when the subject head is in front of wall light or something similar. You end up not having to kick the ISO up so much and the images look nice and sharp. Also fun to drag the shutter at 1/15 for creating nice motion by moving the camera and or lens if you're working with a zoom.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 16, 2012)

These are very helpful tips on how to use the camera. We should start threads for the 1dx and the 5dm3 sharing tips on what worked best in diff situations. It would just be nice to find things in one place, each camera having its own thread of course.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 16, 2012)

Bosman said:


> These are very helpful tips on how to use the camera. We should start threads for the 1dx and the 5dm3 sharing tips on what worked best in diff situations. It would just be nice to find things in one place, each camera having its own thread of course.



That's a pretty good idea!!


BTW I would still like to know if anyone knows if dpreview is going to test or have published or when we'll see the results of the 1d X vs the D4. I have always read their tests and I would like to just for fun, although, I must say dpreview have dropped CONSIDERABLY in quality as a page over the last couple of years. USed to be my goto page, but now it seems outdated and boring.


----------



## GT3 (Aug 16, 2012)

Bosman said:


> These are very helpful tips on how to use the camera. We should start threads for the 1dx and the 5dm3 sharing tips on what worked best in diff situations. It would just be nice to find things in one place, each camera having its own thread of course.



I would also very much appreciate such threads. I´m a non native speaker and a photographic layman, which is that
don´t dare to start one. I´m would certainly follow very closely the 5Dm3.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 16, 2012)

Viggo said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > These are very helpful tips on how to use the camera. We should start threads for the 1dx and the 5dm3 sharing tips on what worked best in diff situations. It would just be nice to find things in one place, each camera having its own thread of course.
> ...


Done!
1DX http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8714.0
5DMIII http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8713.0


----------



## opiuman (Aug 16, 2012)

Also http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/1dx_guidebook.shtml has a PDF that applies to the 1DX and 5D3 AF system that actually explains all the modes in detail.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*



Viggo said:


> You must have set the 1d X up wrong, because even if you have a magic 7d and 1d3, the X is still way better. But to use that supersmall spot af will be a poor choice for lowlight and without expansion points the iTR tracking doesn't work. I find the 1d X to be without question the best camera on every level ever produced. I shoot in 12800 f1,4 light with 1/80s and the exposure and af works fantastic!


I am def going to try expansion in receptions. Its just i expect failed images when shooting avail light at Large Apertures, so i shoot 2 or 3 of each situation sometimes.I may try expansion for larger apertures F4-F5.6 as it seems like this makes more sense than using it with dof below F2.8 but again, i will try it. I may do a whole wedding with 4 pt expansion. I just dont care for 8pt, anyone like 8pt?


----------



## Viggo (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*



Bosman said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > You must have set the 1d X up wrong, because even if you have a magic 7d and 1d3, the X is still way better. But to use that supersmall spot af will be a poor choice for lowlight and without expansion points the iTR tracking doesn't work. I find the 1d X to be without question the best camera on every level ever produced. I shoot in 12800 f1,4 light with 1/80s and the exposure and af works fantastic!
> ...



I like 8pt, it gives me extra security when things go really fast. WAY better than Zone AF for me. And I can place f1,2 focus with obstacles in the way anyway as they just help, not take over. But with slight movement and/or in one direction, 4 works better.


----------



## mjcphoto (Aug 22, 2012)

Okay, so I had an opportunity to try out expansion points in a dark reception setting. Before I get into it, let me again say how flawlessly this camera performs outside, and in lower available light settings. The tracking with AI servo is way more accurate than the 1DMK3 and better than the 1DIV. And the low ISO noise I was getting with the 1DIV isn't present (I had to process noise in shots that were spot on exposure wise to begin with shot at ISO320 with the MKIV). Backlit situations outside..no problem for the 1DX.

However, I'm still running into issues on a low lit dance floor where people are moving. My 1DMKII's and IIN's would lock right onto that stuff historically. And my 1DMKIII, it runs circles around the 1DX in THIS department (emphasis on THIS if you didn't catch it). 

Maybe this is something that can be addressed with firmware? Perhaps it's a short coming of the sensor? Again, it performs flawlessly in every other department! It's incredible. I just wish it would lock on as quick or even 1/2 as quick as the 1DMK3. There has to be someone else out there who has noticed a lag. I can't be the only one. And believe me, I'm a huge 1DX fanboy!!!

My work around for the next wedding. Use the 1DX all day long up until the dance floor opens up (in dark settings). Then switch to the 1DMK3 so shots are not missed. At this point I'm usually in the 500-640ISO range and the image quality is great (really just comes down to MP's and I'm cool with that, for now).

Thanks for listening,
Michael


----------



## Sycotek (Aug 23, 2012)

mjcphoto said:


> Okay, so I had an opportunity to try out expansion points in a dark reception setting. Before I get into it, let me again say how flawlessly this camera performs outside, and in lower available light settings. The tracking with AI servo is way more accurate than the 1DMK3 and better than the 1DIV. And the low ISO noise I was getting with the 1DIV isn't present (I had to process noise in shots that were spot on exposure wise to begin with shot at ISO320 with the MKIV). Backlit situations outside..no problem for the 1DX.
> 
> However, I'm still running into issues on a low lit dance floor where people are moving. My 1DMKII's and IIN's would lock right onto that stuff historically. And my 1DMKIII, it runs circles around the 1DX in THIS department (emphasis on THIS if you didn't catch it).
> 
> ...



Hi Michael - If You haven't had time to read through my post http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7820.0 pretty much mirrors your experience.

If you haven't done so - drop your max fps to 10 and the ai-servo should track a lot better. Not as good as a 1Ds3 or even a 7D in the same situation but better then on 12fps.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 23, 2012)

Sycotek said:


> mjcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so I had an opportunity to try out expansion points in a dark reception setting. Before I get into it, let me again say how flawlessly this camera performs outside, and in lower available light settings. The tracking with AI servo is way more accurate than the 1DMK3 and better than the 1DIV. And the low ISO noise I was getting with the 1DIV isn't present (I had to process noise in shots that were spot on exposure wise to begin with shot at ISO320 with the MKIV). Backlit situations outside..no problem for the 1DX.
> ...


Wow, this is a thread i havent read til now. I do have a (the new Canon word "phenomena") where my 5dm3 wont move the lens and i have ot wrack it to a close place of focus and it will work again. Kinda silly this happens now and then.


----------



## mjcphoto (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception / in single point or expansion *



Sycotek said:


> mjcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so I had an opportunity to try out expansion points in a dark reception setting. Before I get into it, let me again say how flawlessly this camera performs outside, and in lower available light settings. The tracking with AI servo is way more accurate than the 1DMK3 and better than the 1DIV. And the low ISO noise I was getting with the 1DIV isn't present (I had to process noise in shots that were spot on exposure wise to begin with shot at ISO320 with the MKIV). Backlit situations outside..no problem for the 1DX.
> ...



Thanks, yeah...I've been shooting RAW plus Large JPG to the 2nd card so my fps isn't at 12. Still many issues in low light when using various canon flashes (assist beam enabled)...on camera flash is set as my fill flash. Off camera, main light is from Q flash triggered by pocket wizard. Again, the 1DMK3 is almost flawless in this situation! 1DMK4, very slow and almost clumsy, not picking up focus...kinda frustrating...I suppose it's a trade off of having everything else excellent! And I have work around for now.


----------



## helpful (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*



M.ST said:


> Use the AF-point expansion instead of one single point. The 1D X performs very well under low lightning conditions.



Amen. There is so little area contained inside of a single AF point that its just a little shaky dark area to the camera. Almost impossible to focus no matter how good the camera.

One point AF in the dark is like trying to look through a long narrow tube at a scene rushing by out of the car window. No context, and it's almost impossible for even our eyes to focus or comprehend what is going on. But without the tube its easy for our eyes to focus out a window or in the dark

The extra points help the camera in the same way.


----------



## mjcphoto (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: 1DX - issues in low light at reception*



helpful said:


> M.ST said:
> 
> 
> > Use the AF-point expansion instead of one single point. The 1D X performs very well under low lightning conditions.
> ...



Still hunts and takes a while with 8 point expansion. Much, much, much slower than the 1DMK3 in this situation. I'll just use the MK3 for the darker reception halls for now. 

thanks though,
Michael


----------

